# Australian pay rises for 2013 under severe pressure



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

People moving to Australia to work in 2013 cannot expect massive pay rises as the country's employment market is suffering from the current economic slowdown. Australian workers can expect only modest pay rises next year while high growth markets in nearby Asia will see wages increase by up to three times that of their neighbours, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian pay rises for 2013 under severe pressure...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

